# Heimliche Einwahlen



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Hallo!
Im Juli hat es mich erwischt. Meine reguläre Internet-Verbindung wurde getrennt und eine dieser vier Nummern wählte sich neu ein:
01805242862
01377370013
01805242866
01377370021
Es gab überhaupt keine Anzeichen für das, was sich dort im Hintergrund abspielte. Kriminell!! Nur durch Zufall habe ich es gemerkt.
Jetzt warte ich auf meine Telefonrechnung *zitter*
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was an Kosten auf mich zu kommt?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Anja60 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was an Kosten auf mich zu kommt?


Die  Glaskugeln sind alle zur  Zeit in der Werkstatt... 

0137 sind in der Regel Einwahlgebühren pro Einwahl (Televoting)  also zeitunabhängig 
01805 hängen von der Zeitdauer ab, die du nicht angegeben hast , daher keine Aussage möglich 

cp


----------



## dotshead (20 August 2005)

Anja60 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Im Juli hat es mich erwischt. Meine reguläre Internet-Verbindung wurde getrennt und eine dieser vier Nummern wählte sich neu ein:
> 01805242862
> 01377370013
> ...


Wenn es wirklich Dialer waren, die diese Einwahlnummern benutzt haben, hast du gute Chancen, die Kosten nicht zahlen zu müssen. Dialer dürfen sich nur noch über die 0900-9 Rufnummerngasse einwählen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

> Wenn es wirklich Dialer waren,


das muß erstmal bewiesen werden , ohne  den/die  entsprechenden   Dialer auf dem PC  zu finden
 stehen die Chancen überhaupt nicht gut


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn es wirklich Dialer waren,
> 
> 
> das muß erstmal bewiesen werden...



An diesen Beweisen wäre ich auch seeeeehr interessiert. Damit könnte man zumindest die Auszahlung der Einnahmen durch die DTMS an deren (angebliche) finnische und italienische Kunden verhindern!


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Such mal nach einer Timer.exe, comm.exe  im Ordner Windows, dazu gehört eine d.ini. Der eigenliche Dialer (svchos1at.exe oder svchos11at löscht sich nach dem Verbindugsaufbau) Bitte auch die Windows-Registrierung überprüfen. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

*0180 dailer*

hatte das selbe problem die kosten belaufen sich bei ca 20-30 euro
ich kann nur raten nicht zu bezahlen und anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## ascona8 (4 September 2005)

*0180 Dialer*

_hatte das selbe problem die kosten belaufen sich bei ca 20-30 euro 
ich kann nur raten nicht zu bezahlen und anzeige zu erstatten._

Schön wärs, bei mir sind es 180 Euro


----------



## Insider (4 September 2005)

Udo und ascona8, wendet Euch mit Widerspruch an die T-Com, denn die übernimmt bekennender Weise die Schäden. Um eine Anzeige zu erstatten, bedarf es auf jeden Fall den Rechner zur Auswertung durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen, alles andere ist Murks!

Seht auch mal hier rein, das ist anscheinend Euer Fall: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116860#116860


----------



## ascona8 (4 September 2005)

Hallo Insider,

erstmal danke für Deine Hilfe. Wir haben eine ISDN-Flat von einem regionalen Anbieter (nicht Telekom) und haben sofort Widerspruch eingelegt. Leider sind keine Beweise mehr vorhanden, da mein Mann - noch bevor wir von dem Dialer überhaupt wussten - Windows neu aufgespielt hatte, somit können wir auch keine Anzeige erstatten :-(
Tja, wir müssen wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und bezahlen.

Einen leisen Verdacht haben wir ja, aber was nützt uns das ohne Beweise?

RegTP kann uns leider auch nicht weiterhelfen - das haben wir schon versucht :-(


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2005)

ascona8 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Einen leisen Verdacht haben wir ja, aber was nützt uns das ohne Beweise? ...


Also das mit der Beweispflicht sehe ich nicht so pessimistisch.
Lese zunächst die Erste-Hilfe unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489
und dann die Ausführungen zur Beweislastproblematik
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41494#41494
Und am Schluss noch das BGH Urteil
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114425#114425

Zu dem erwähnten Urteil



			
				Erste-Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Schön ist auch die  BGH-Entscheidung
> 
> Dort sagt der BGH:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2005)

ascona8 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wir müssen wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und bezahlen.





			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> ...wendet Euch mit Widerspruch an die T-Com, denn die übernimmt bekennender Weise die Schäden.


Einfacher Widerspruch mit dem Hinweis auf einen illegalen Dialer sollte reichen. Um wieviele Einwahlen geht es bei Dir eigentlich, wie hoch ist der Schaden?


----------



## ascona8 (4 September 2005)

Hallo Reducal,

Widerspruch mit Hinweis auf Dialer habe ich schon eingelegt; ich soll bis morgen 180,00 Euro zahlen (Einwahl war über 3 Tage).


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2005)

ascona8 schrieb:
			
		

> Einwahl war über 3 Tage


Etwa ununterbrochen, eine einzige Anwahl?


----------



## ascona8 (4 September 2005)

Kann man so sagen, ja. Es waren Ferien, die Kinder sind ziemlich spät ins Bett, waren den ganzen Tag online, tja und ich bin Frühaufsteherin ...

Also jedesmal, wenn ich mich eingewählt habe, wurde ich kurz danach rausgeschmissen, naja, dann hat sich der Dialer eingewählt ohne dass ich es bemerkt hatte   
Der Seitenaufbau war ziemlich langsam und naja - der ganze PC hat "gesponnen". Daraufhin hat mein Mann dann Windows neu aufgespielt und ein paar Tage später kam die Rechnung...


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2005)

ascona8 schrieb:
			
		

> die kosten belaufen sich bei ca 20-30 euro





			
				ascona8 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jedesmal, wenn ich mich eingewählt habe, wurde ich kurz danach rausgeschmissen, naja, dann hat sich der Dialer eingewählt ohne dass ich es bemerkt hatte ... Der Seitenaufbau war ziemlich langsam und naja - der ganze PC hat "gesponnen".


Das dürften dann aber schon mehrere Anwahlen gewesen sein. Habt ihr schon eine separate Rechnung für z. B. Erotik oder dubiose Anrufe erhalten, die nach Eurer Anschrift gefragt haben? Instruiere mal Deine Kids, dass die gefälligst keine Auskünfte am Telefon geben sollen, egal, was der andere am Ende der Strippe will.


----------

